

Doom3 in Ada - tosh
https://plus.google.com/104228556547212920341/posts/CthXvwFKax7

======
pjmlp
Nice to see someone using Ada in HN.

~~~
matheusbn
Like is to see some D coder saying this! ;]

~~~
pjmlp
Pascal family of languages have a special place on my heart.

------
RussianCow
I would be very interested in a port of this (or some other) game engine to
Rust, once the language becomes more mature. I think that would be an
excellent showcase for the language.

------
mariuz
I wonder if anyone will start a Pascal / JavaScript port

